
Hacking your AA MagLite with a holiday decoration LED bulb - milge
http://milge.com/img/flashlightupgrade.jpg
======
CrimsnBlade
Interesting, looks like a fun idea.

How difficult is it to get a new top part (the blue piece in the pictures)?
Once you drill it out you wouldn't be able to use the original LED again.

It might be fun also to do something like this with a UV LED, then you could
have a black flashlight.

